# Acoustic pickup "enhancers"



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm building a little acoustic pedalboard for friends to use with a PA. I'm including a tuner and simple active DI, which I already have, possibly a small reverb pedal and lastly an enhancer pedal of some type. I have a Fishman Aura acoustic imaging pedal but I find it to be a little extensive at times where you sit trying to decide between multiple settings. I'm thinking of ditching the Fishman for something simpler, like the TC BodyRez listed in the emporium right now. Has anyone tried these units, possibly had the chance to compare them?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

If you're building a board for several different acoustics, I would include an EQ of some sort to accommodate for the variance in guitars and pick-ups. If it's purpose is to accompany only one application then it's not as important. Also, I'm really liking a delay with an acoustic. Sorry, didn't answer your specific question re: the TC BodyRez.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The EQ option crossed my mind but trying to make use of what I already have, simple active and passive Radial DI's, it just isn't in the budget. From what I have seen all the players seem to have an onboard EQ system but the pickups are weak and often leave something to be desired. We have a sound guy almost always so at least that portion is being addressed to some degree. The delay may be in future plans but the guys I'm building this for just wouldn't use it.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

I once picked up one of the guys guitars when he was off stage (a cheap one) and adjusted the onboard eq. When he came back to playing he couldn't believe how much better his guitar sounded! 

I find myself sometimes frustrated by musicians who don't know anything about their instruments or gear! I'm not always in the know, but I think I'm always listening to other guitarists and trying to learn more about my gear and how to use it to the best of my (limited) ability. 

All to say, too many pedals can be overwhelming to guys who don't even know what the knobs on their guitars do. It really needs to be plug and play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ricktoberfest said:


> It really needs to be plug and play.


This is my goal and I'd like to zip tie my goal to a plank of plywood, boldly label guitar in and XLR out.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

check out the tonewood amp as well. Nifty device is held on to the back of the guitar with magnets and has a huge range of effects, including reverb, delay etc etc.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> check out the tonewood amp as well. Nifty device is held on to the back of the guitar with magnets and has a huge range of effects, including reverb, delay etc etc.


I don't think this is what I'm after.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just built an acoustic guitar pedalboard. I have a TC Electronic HOF, Corona Chorus, Xotic EP Booste_r,_ Mooer Yellow Comp Optical Compressor, a Turbo Tuner all in the mini version and an LR Baggs Para DI, which takes care of my EQ and Preamp/Di needs. I'll post a photo as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I always include a volume pedal so that in the event of sudden feedback the signal can be instantly killed/reduced, and for switching between instruments. An A/B pedal is handy too.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's the photo:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like it. I run my personal one with a Para DI and sometimes I throw on an EP Booster when I need some extra volume punch in.

This is what I put together today. I'll get a board cut, painted, wired up, strap it all down and anyone who sits in with us can use this. Simple two knobs and three switches, hopefully it works out. The BodyRez hasn't been tested so depending how it works I may or may not keep it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mooh said:


> I always include a volume pedal so that in the event of sudden feedback the signal can be instantly killed/reduced, and for switching between instruments. An A/B pedal is handy too.


The tuner pedal will achieve the same goal. I never leave home without my tuner on board.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> The tuner pedal will achieve the same goal. I never leave home without my tuner on board.


 True, good call. I also use the volume pedal for it's designed purpose of controlling volume hands free on the fly. My tuner pedal is a little less accessible than the volume pedal.

I keep a multi-fx unit around (currently a Boss ME-80) and the preamp and modulation effects are fine for acoustic though the settings are wildly different than for electric.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If you looking for something to 'enhance' the sound, how about one of these:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> If you looking for something to 'enhance' the sound, how about one of these:
> 
> View attachment 45305


That's kinda cool, I don't think I've seen one before. Although a bit more involved than I want for this project I would try one myself if the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

deleted


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I just bought the Behringer ADI21 recently. Haven't had a chance to try it yet. We are jamming tomorrow so I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mooh said:


> True, good call. I also use the volume pedal for it's designed purpose of controlling volume hands free on the fly. My tuner pedal is a little less accessible than the volume pedal.
> 
> I keep a multi-fx unit around (currently a Boss ME-80) and the preamp and modulation effects are fine for acoustic though the settings are wildly different than for electric.


I jammed with a guy once using modulation effects on an acoustic. Worked good. 

I don't have a volume pedal yet. I want one for my B bender tele for doing swells with pedal steel licks.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I don't have a volume pedal yet. I want one for my B bender tele for doing swells with pedal steel licks.


I was, and still am to some degree, a volume pedal guy. It hasn't been on my board in a year or so but last week I was asked to play a tune with slide and cover some pedal steel sounds so I swapped in the simple EBJr. It was such a blast. A touch of reverb and very short delay I ended up getting some great swells and and 'whale calls' out of the rig. You should be able to find a used EBJr for cheap, just have a listen to make sure the pot isn't noisy.


----------

